# Any Logic user to convert my Garage Band project to midi ? Please...



## UDun (Apr 12, 2022)

Hello all, 

My friend and I are working on a project and he is using Garage Band (quite an old version only supported by his mac). Unfortunately I didn't realize that Garage Band didn't have any MIDI export capabilities (I don't even know how this makes sense). We tried different options even audio to midi with aiff. But this is a disaster.

Anyone could help convert the project in Logic ? It seems that Garage Band projects can be opened and exported. Apologies, I am a Windows and Cubase/Studio One user. This is just a one-time request.

Link to the file on Google Drive : 

Thankssssss a lot in advance !


----------



## pranic (Apr 12, 2022)

Did you know that you could download the trial version of Logic and open/export this? It sounds like maybe this is an older mac, too, so perhaps the latest trial version of Logic doesn't work. I'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## EgM (Apr 12, 2022)

pranic said:


> Did you know that you could download the trial version of Logic and open/export this? It sounds like maybe this is an older mac, too, so perhaps the latest trial version of Logic doesn't work. I'd be happy to help you out.


OP uses Windows

@UDun I clicked request access, I'll convert it for you one I get the email


----------



## UDun (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you so much ! That's so kind and helpful !!! I have attached it here directly.

Absolutely, he is using an old mac and couldn't install Logic demo.


----------



## pranic (Apr 12, 2022)

Here's hoping this is what you needed/wanted. I had to open it in Garageband, resave, and then open in Logic and export as MIDI. I'm heading to bed, but hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## UDun (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you SOOO much ! It is perfect. Really appreciated !!! Don't hesitate, I owe you one ! I wish you a very good night


----------



## pranic (Apr 12, 2022)

So glad I could help you both out!


----------

